# .................



## Claymore (19 Mar 2016)

.............


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Mar 2016)

Hi Brian. I can fully understand your need for a small router table, the obvious reason being the safety aspect, some of the pieces you use are very small and at the end of the day you want to end up with all your digits intact. I must say, you have done a super job. I went the opposite way; I got rid of my Dremel router table for a full size one. The main reason is that at the time I could not buy any round over cutters with a roller guide, they were all pin guided, which left a nasty mark on the side of the wood that was difficult to sand off, especially in tight corners. I think I read some where recently you can now get cutters with roller guides. 

It’s all down to the type of work we do and having the best tool for the job in hand. In everything we do safe working conditions must be the governing factor in the decisions we make.


----------



## AES (20 Mar 2016)

@Claymore (Brian?):

Thanks very much for posting this, personally I think it's absolutely 1st Class! =D> 

Like you I also get more than a bit "scared-y cat" when trying to round off little pieces - and I think many of your bits must be much smaller than mine. So far I've been just rounding off the edges of small bits by hand, using sandpaper on a block, or a manicurist's file, but I don't find the results particularly good, and certainly not as nice and regular as you get when using a router. So I shall definitely be having a go at something like this, when I "gettaroundtoit". Thanks for the idea.

BTW, something I found on (I think) the US Toymaking Forum was to temporarily stick the small pieces (hot glue or something) on to a scrap of transparent perspex, so that gives something to hold on to while at the same time allowing you to see exactly what you're doing. I haven't tried it but it seems OK in theory at least. But I do like your Dremel table better, and as I have a couple of those (and a Lidl clone) I will be doing the table.

Thanks for posting - a good description and clear pix too. I find this Forum is a brilliant place for sharing ideas.

And as chippygeoff says, safety is paramount - like eyes, we've all only got 2 hands.

AES


----------



## ChrisR (7 Apr 2016)

Brian.

Interesting project, thanks for posting.

You were thinking outside of the box, or was it stretching the envelope, I hate those terms. :evil: 

On your previous advice I have now bought a Proxxon rotary tool, (the top end model with the alloy body), what a smooth piece of kit, a joy to use, my previous rotary tools have all been cheep knock off versions, all now gone to the big bin in the sky. :roll: 

So many thanks for sound advice.

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (7 Apr 2016)

...............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Apr 2016)

Just a point on pin guided cutters burning - get a bit of well worn wet 'n' dry and clean the pin, then give it a light smear of wax.The tiniest bit of dirt travelling at 28,000 rpm (or whatever they run at) will cause a burn - sometimes that's all it takes. Make sure your feed rate is fast enough.
edit - you can smear wax on the edge of the workpiece, so long as it won't interfere with any future finish.


----------



## scrimper (7 Apr 2016)

Brian, many thanks for this interesting post, always good to see how others do things.


----------



## ChrisR (7 Apr 2016)

Claymore":2o9pdwp2 said:


> Hate to say it Chris but ..... "Told you so " lol I love the Proxxon and when you compare the cost of them to some of the Dremel models they are an even bigger bargain, did you get the Proxxon flexi shaft for yours? if not I can recommend them as they are VERY smooth running and don't get warm like the Dremels do.
> 
> Cheers
> Brian



Brian.

Yes I did get the flexi shaft, runs a smooth as silk.

Chris


----------



## AES (7 Apr 2016)

I must say I envy you blokes with the Proxon gear. It's available here, but typically at almost double the price of the equivalent-spec Dremel stuff.

Personally I've had no troubles with Dremel, unlike some others on here, but having had the odd "test drive" with Proxon I do wish their prices were more reasonable here - not for the 1st time the Swiss are being ripped off and our wonderful politicians seem to revel in our unofficial title of "Europe's high cost island" - rather that than doping something about it - can you believe that I pay FOUR times the cost of a tube of exactly the same toothpaste here as I do in Germany? And that's just one random example!!!!

OK, rant over.

Enjoy your Proxons, lucky fellas (AES is just now waiting for the Dremel stuff to fail, then it'll be over the border to buy in Germany) :twisted: 

AES


----------

